# The first two sets of Alcon 6pot Super Brake kit for R35 GT-R in ASIA



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)

I get known about Alcon 6 pot Super Brake Kit for R35 GT-R half an year ago. Through Turn Three Ltd. in Hong Kong
I am so happy to be one of the first two GTRs which have the kit installed today! The kit is really super!! Much better 
control and balance than the original ones.
Alcon has just released the kit system this month and I believe the first two sets are being installed by Turn Three Ltd.
Thanks again for their professional services. They also used CONSULT III to fix the transmission choke problem. 
Cheers 








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)

Good Stuff !!!







[/url][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I see you're running the Dymag CF wheels too, cool!

What bonnet have you got, or is it just painted matt black?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

autoselect are one of the best people in japan! so nice and informative. im glad they formed this relationship with turn3. they look like a great group of people from all the pictures and press i have seen.

your car looks great and those brakes are bad ass! i know that "endless" have a kit too, how do you think they differ?

im really glad that aeromotions formed a relationship with them aswell. great people too. those new parts are cool! and knowing them, aero dynamic.

what exhaust is that your running?

also i havent heard much feedback on those wheels. can you explain in detail? and what tires are they? i cant see them.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Those brakes look amazing! All these new parts coming out for the R35 are really exciting.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and I have the first set of Alcon 400mm brakes fitted 6 weeks ago in Europe and the rest of the world !!! Hence a set of nearly new and some BRAND NEW Brembo disc's, Pads and Callipers for sale !!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

those brake's are very very impressive,went out in Steve's car!


----------



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I see you're running the Dymag CF wheels too, cool!
> 
> What bonnet have you got, or is it just painted matt black?


Hi David
Thats dry carbon bonnet


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yum yum !!!!


----------



## blue62 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking good.
How much did the brake kit cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ozren (Apr 12, 2009)

These are the only non-stock wheels which I find attractive... cool! :thumbsup:



David.Yu said:


> I see you're running the Dymag CF wheels too, cool!
> 
> What bonnet have you got, or is it just painted matt black?


----------



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)

blue62 said:


> Looking good.
> How much did the brake kit cost, if you don't mind me asking?


HI Blue!
HK$120,000 w/ship (around US$15,500)


----------



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)

Pictures update:


----------



## R35HK (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

are those sabion or knite racers doors and hood?


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

I can sense that soon the trunk will have a dry carbon too keke


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

woow the doors are cool, who sells them? and the wheels are 19 or 20"?


----------



## rozenre (Sep 3, 2009)

IntunedOnline


----------



## 3rd Shift (Sep 11, 2009)

You car looks very impressive! Have you trackdayed the brakes yet? How do they perform? You should check out this to complete the carbon front end look!

http://www.gtrblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/pwjdm-cf-fenders-107.jpg


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

I am glad I installed my Alcon Big Brake Superkit last friday; on sunday we had a fantastic trackday;
Brakes were simply amazing! This was a very technical track with difficult and hard braking points; 
At the end of the day my front tires were completely gone! (no kidding on right side I hit the wires :nervous: but must say tires had already 11.000 km on their record)


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Panda theme. :thumbsup:


----------

